# Java moss!



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello everybody I just got my Java moss today.









Four bags, 6 x 4 inches each bag.

I have a 10 gallon mid-tech? tank that I'm getting started. I wanted some advice as to what to do with the moss and how to do it.

Here's my tank:









It has 2.6 WPG as of now. I will be dosing excel and CO2 once my diffuser and excel come in, sometime next week.

I had an idea of making a moss wall. But I was wondering where exactly do I get the plastic mesh. Also any other ideas for this tank and how to do it?


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I would go with the cheaper route and head to your local craft store, and see what they have for mesh. I imagine youd just sew the moss to the mesh sheet that you rig up to fit the backside of your tank.
I've never tried this but I think thatd be one way to do it.
Good luck


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

I guess I would go ahead and do that. How would I make it stick to the back wall? I don't like the idea of suction cups since it will leave a gap in the back. I was thinking maybe sinking two inches of the mesh into the substrate to keep it in place? And the top grove of the filter and heater will keep top from toppling over. 

What growth should I expect with CO2 and excel?


----------



## Alpinist (Oct 7, 2009)

chumblaka said:


> I guess I would go ahead and do that. How would I make it stick to the back wall? I don't like the idea of suction cups since it will leave a gap in the back.



One idea might be to use a half-inch thick sheet of foam (some denser stuff) and sow the mesh screen to it with mono-filament line. The foam could be cut to fit snugly across the back, no silicone do deal with. If needed you could use a few small spots to tack it in place.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet! Thank you Green024 and thanks Alpinist sounds like a good idea. I will see what I'll do. I'll be at a craft store tomorrow morning and I'll show you guys what I end up doing.

Also, I got that piece of driftwood in the picture. My java moss is supposed to come in soon. Do I just tie it to the wood? How long until it roots and settles into the wood and starts spreading?


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Where did you order that much moss? Everywhere I've ordered from has had relatively small portons.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

eBay cost me about 14 dollars shipped.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

To attach the moss to some driftwood, I also just used sewing thread. I thought I would cut it off once the moss became somewhat attached. However within a month or so there was no way of telling where the thread may be. Fishing line can also be used. I just plan on leaving the thread in the mess of moss. It wont take to long before you notice growth with your java moss.


Cant wait to see your moss wall


----------



## aquascape ebay (Jan 2, 2010)

hi there

i sell all mosswall carpet moss kits and accessories in my ebay shop

heres the like to the moss wall kits
complete with suction cups and cable ties

_No ebay links._

carpet netting
can be wrapped around anything and has awesome results for riccia java moss 

_No ebay links._

pvc elastic plant ties
ideal for anubias moss riccia java fern

_No ebay links._

carpet mesh
this can be bent and moulded to fit a corner or around a bogwood branch etc

_No ebay links._


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You may want to remove the eBay links, as they are not allowed (see below thread).

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/20744-aquabid-ebay-links.html


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

I just put up my moss wall! I will post pictures in a second. I got two sheets of plastic mesh, I got it in the arts/crafts section at wal-mart. I put the moss on one sheet and sandwiched it with the other and sowed all four sides with fishing line. Sewing was the mos tedious part and took me a while. I did not use suction cups. I just left about two inches on bottom and shoved that into the back wall under the substrate. It is perfectly flat against the wall and fits so snugly! My measurements were spot on. It hasn't tipped over and seems very sturdy. Thermometer and filter are in the way in case it does decide to tip over.



Green024 said:


> To attach the moss to some driftwood, I also just used sewing thread. I thought I would cut it off once the moss became somewhat attached. However within a month or so there was no way of telling where the thread may be. Fishing line can also be used. I just plan on leaving the thread in the mess of moss. It wont take to long before you notice growth with your java moss.
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see your moss wall


Green024 I have a question. My flame moss is going to come in soon. I want to attach that to the drift wood. Would you suggest fishing line or just cotton thread? Does flame moss root to the wood?


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

No roots with moss, it will just attach over time. I just took the driftwood out of the water and used some thread. Your choice.


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

I use Gutter Guard with great success.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, a little late with the pics but here they are. I bought plastic mesh and made my moss wall. My flame moss came in so I tied it with cotton thread to the driftwood, hopefully it sticks by the time the string disappears. Also, I have been getting brown algae? =\
Any advice as to how to get rid of it. My dwarf hygro is blooming! It's getting way to tall and I want to sell it. If anyone is interested let me know.

Also, my dwarf hairgrass, micro sword and dwarf HC are browning. I'm guessing the brown algae is spreading to it? I also just received my seachem excel, shipping took way longer than expected.


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

Looks like a great start.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

elihanover said:


> Looks like a great start.


Thanks!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very interesting, I was starting a piece of moss on slate and used stainless steel window mesh. I'll be curious to see how your idea with the plastic mesh works out. Didn't even think of it. I've seen people use it before though, including a friend close by.

Underneath that mesh, is the java moss. You can't really see it. I just set this tank up next to the other 2 in my room to get it cycling for the shrimp. I'll probably end up taking more pictures as it comes through the top of the mesh. It's laying against a piece of slate.

Sorry for the messy/bad picture


----------

